# Comment fonctionne Amule?



## time_s_33 (10 Octobre 2005)

Salut tt le monde. Je voudrais savoir comment il faut faire pour installer Amule et le faire marcher bien sur, j'ai tout téléchargé mais je n'arrive pas à le faire tourner. En plus le site est en anglais ce qui ne facilite pas les choses. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anabys (10 Octobre 2005)

Pour l'installer... c'est comme tous les autres logiciels. Pour le faire fonctionner, il faut d'abord le configurer.

Quel est ton probl&#232;me, au juste ? Le logiciel refuse de d&#233;marrer, ou apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;marr&#233; il ne veut rien t&#233;l&#233;charger ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Octobre 2005)

pour te simplifier la vie va sur le site d'amule et télécharge la version amule csv (elle est en francais)


----------



## time_s_33 (11 Octobre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à le démarrer, je crois que je n'arrive pas à le configurer. 
J'ai téléchargé plein de trucs comme amps et vx Mac mais ça sert à rien.
 
Donc si vs pouvez m'expliquer ce s'ré super.
Bye


----------



## time_s_33 (11 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'essayer de télécharger amule csv et j'ai exactement les mêmes fichiers qui ne s'ouvrent pas et des read me en anglais, je comprend rien du tout. Je compte sur vous pour m'aider.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Octobre 2005)

Pour amule cvs voici le lien  http://www.amule.org/files/files.php?cat=23


----------



## shadai (1 Novembre 2005)

j'ai suvi votre installe je double clik sur amule est j'ai ca....


Date/Time:  2005-11-01 09:19:22 +0100
OS Version: 10.2.8 (Build 6R73)
Host:       Ordinateur-de-Michael.local.

Command:    amule
PID:        407

Exception:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (0x0006)
Code[0]:    0x00000001Code[1]:    0x8fe01220

Thread 0 Crashed:
 #0   0x8fe01220 in halt
 #1   0x8fe0323c in load_library_image
 #2   0x8fe060d4 in load_images_libraries
 #3   0x8fe02688 in load_executable_image
 #4   0x8fe013b0 in _dyld_init

PPC Thread State:
  srr0: 0x8fe01220 srr1: 0x0002f030                vrsave: 0x00000000
   xer: 0x20000000   lr: 0x8fe0a004  ctr: 0x8fe28ebc   mq: 0x00000000
    r0: 0x00000004   r1: 0xbffffb90   r2: 0x24008280   r3: 0x00000092
    r4: 0x00000000   r5: 0x00000092   r6: 0x0000290a   r7: 0x726e6f20
    r8: 0x66696c65   r9: 0x00000000  r10: 0xbffff90b  r11: 0x00000026
   r12: 0x8fe71aba  r13: 0x00000000  r14: 0x00002d20  r15: 0x00000000
   r16: 0xbffffe34  r17: 0x00000001  r18: 0x00001614  r19: 0x00001a2c
   r20: 0x00000001  r21: 0x00000000  r22: 0x00000000  r23: 0x00000000
   r24: 0x8fe4b3e8  r25: 0x00000002  r26: 0x00000002  r27: 0x00000000
   r28: 0x000019a8  r29: 0x00000000  r30: 0x8fe484d8  r31: 0x8fe09e6c

**********

Date/Time:  2005-11-01 09:20:54 +0100
OS Version: 10.2.8 (Build 6R73)
Host:       Ordinateur-de-Michael.local.

Command:    amule
PID:        409

Exception:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (0x0006)
Code[0]:    0x00000001Code[1]:    0x8fe01220

Thread 0 Crashed:
 #0   0x8fe01220 in halt
 #1   0x8fe0323c in load_library_image
 #2   0x8fe060d4 in load_images_libraries
 #3   0x8fe02688 in load_executable_image
 #4   0x8fe013b0 in _dyld_init

PPC Thread State:
  srr0: 0x8fe01220 srr1: 0x0002f030                vrsave: 0x00000000
   xer: 0x20000000   lr: 0x8fe0a004  ctr: 0x8fe28ebc   mq: 0x00000000
    r0: 0x00000004   r1: 0xbffffb90   r2: 0x24008280   r3: 0x00000092
    r4: 0x00000000   r5: 0x00000092   r6: 0x0000290a   r7: 0x726e6f20
    r8: 0x66696c65   r9: 0x00000000  r10: 0xbffff90b  r11: 0x00000026
   r12: 0x8fe71aba  r13: 0x00000000  r14: 0x00002d20  r15: 0x00000000
   r16: 0xbffffe34  r17: 0x00000001  r18: 0x00001614  r19: 0x00001a2c
   r20: 0x00000001  r21: 0x00000000  r22: 0x00000000  r23: 0x00000000
   r24: 0x8fe4b3e8  r25: 0x00000002  r26: 0x00000002  r27: 0x00000000
   r28: 0x000019a8  r29: 0x00000000  r30: 0x8fe484d8  r31: 0x8fe09e6c




la je comprend pas...

pas la bonne vs de os?


slts

shadai


----------



## Anabys (1 Novembre 2005)

Chais pas, quelle vs de os tu as ? =)


----------



## shadai (1 Novembre 2005)

10.2.8


----------



## scoodyflo (23 Novembre 2005)

salut a  tous !

je  galere en peu depuis hier soir , a propos des ports 

Voila  je suis sur freebox V3  et borne airport xtrem (en WPA 2 pour le detail )

j'ai regle ma freebox en routeur ... ouvert les ports  

je pense qu'il faut faire la meme chose dans l'utilitaire airpoort , au niveau mappage des port ? 

je suis toujours en low id  ... 
biensur mon firewall tiger est desactivé !!! 


doit on mettre la freebox en mode normal (NAT desactivé )  et borme routeur  avec port ouvert ? 

ip de ma freexbox c'est un truc du genre 198.168 . pouet pouet 

ip du routeur c'est 10.0.0.1  
et ip interne  c'est 10.0.0.2

je suis plus tres loin mais j'ai du faire un truc de travers ( peut etre la redirection des ports sur la page web freebox ! 


Un petit conseil  ...


----------



## Anabys (23 Novembre 2005)

Faudrait savoir, c'est la borne airport ou la freebox qui fait office de routeur ?
Il faut rediriger les ports que tu indiques dans les préférences de amule sur le routeur, c'est tout.

Marche à suivre pour une livebox, le principe est le même. ici


----------



## doflamingo (5 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous,

jai un ibook G4  depuis peu et j'ai installé amule et il ne fonctionne pas je n'arrive pas à connecter les ED2K comment faire 
merci pour vaut reponse


----------



## twinworld (6 Mars 2009)

il y a un forum pour le P2P http://forums.macg.co/p2p-video-et-musique-en-ligne/
en le parcourant vous trouverez certainement quelques pistes pour installer et faire fonctionner cette application.


----------

